# The 2019 Badminton XC Thread



## Custard Cream (4 May 2019)

Here we go again! Get settled on the sofa, first horse on course at 11.30am. 

*How To Watch*
Online: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/47951996
On the Red Button from 11.20am
Live Stream *(NOT AVAILABLE IN THE UK)* https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/livestream/cross-country-2019/

*Start List:*
https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/cross-country-start-list-2019/

*Dressage Results:*
https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/dressage-results-2019/

*XC Course Flyover:*





W/D this morning, Harry Meade and Away Cruising. 

Let the armchair critics commence!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Iâ€™m ready and waiting!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

watching... got no sound though, can everyone else hear them talking ?!


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 May 2019)

Got sound here, on Sky channel 981.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

My sound isnâ€™t working either!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

have tried on red button and sport app and it's the same 

ah ha, channel 601 is working again now


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

I've got no sound either ðŸ˜ª


----------



## Pen (4 May 2019)

ditto - silence


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Oh, sorted now! I switched to the red button channel on Freeview. Still no sound on iplayer on the iPad (which is for kitchen trips so I donâ€™t miss anything).


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

All ready but no sound!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

shame for Harry but the right decision obviously  (for those of you with no sound he was just explaining why he's in commentary box instead of riding)


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Onto the important question of the day: what snacks does everyone have? Iâ€™m currently on the sofa with coffee and bara brith but have a full indoor picnic planned, complete with bottle of Prosecco.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Onto the important question of the day: what snacks does everyone have? Iâ€™m currently on the sofa with coffee and bara brith but have a full indoor picnic planned, complete with bottle of Prosecco.
		
Click to expand...

wow!  that's organisation!  *jealous*


----------



## mypegasus (4 May 2019)

I would be watching but am on a Double Reed day so will be following online and then binge watch when I get home (hoping itâ€™s recording)


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

those offset logs looked unjumpable when walking the course yesterday!!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

as did those horrid brushes,


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ohhh no !  Oops Tina!  I think those will be unforgiving this year, there's really no scope for error after that ditch.


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Gutted for Harry! Those logs at Shogun Hollow are very interesting with the structure forcing a straight line at the ditch, think that'll be very influential. 

Poor Tina!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

What a pathfinder. That was a classy round from Pippa.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Yay Pippa! #no1fangirl


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

I donâ€™t expect anything less from Pippa but what a sensible, well-ridden round.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

No pressure now Oli!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Loved Pippas round.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

" you wouldn't want to come to badminton on a scopeless horse"...

Lol!  stating the obvious slightly, there


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

phew, yikes moment there


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

I'm not a cross country rider, but every year after Badminton I always spend a few months believing I will event one day hehe


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			I'm not a cross country rider, but every year after Badminton I always spend a few months believing I will event one day hehe
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Oli is riding brilliantly!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Waldo a bit tired?


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Oli is riding brilliantly!
		
Click to expand...

and that horse is super quick to react


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Waldo definitely looks weary! Still going strong though. 

Really impressed with Oliâ€™s round so far. Hope heâ€™s got enough puff to finish quickly!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

That was a pin rattle!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Oooh well sat there


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Yay, Waldo home safe.

That's how you bring a tired grey horse home...


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

ooooh pins...


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Oil's horse looks a bit tired too and is naturally careful so is  needing really strong riding. But it is a course that I think rewards care as there are some really tricky tight turns and awkward banks


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Oil is scaring me a bit now... horse looks knackered


----------



## Beausmate (4 May 2019)

Has Oliver's horse pulled a shoe off?


----------



## Bustermartin (4 May 2019)

Very tired ...


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

scats said:



			Oil is scaring me a bit now... horse looks knackered
		
Click to expand...

definitely an anxious watch now.


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

God that was sticky... tense final few fences to watch.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Denbob said:



			God that was sticky... tense final few fences to watch.
		
Click to expand...

yes, good to see him home safe and incredible time considering how tired he seemed to get.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Think he controlled that round really well. A few hairy moments but isnâ€™t it nice to see him patting the horse rather than picking the whip up?


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Ian mentioned Oli's "troubles" last year...


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Arctic Soul looks enthusiastic


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Go Spike! Love watching Arctic Soul.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Think he controlled that round really well. A few hairy moments but isnâ€™t it nice to see him patting the horse rather than picking the whip up?
		
Click to expand...

he's clearly a very talented rider, I'm sure there will be people who will say he should have pulled up but he was skilled enough to present the horse well at each fence even though it was pooped, I think that a less able rider would have come a cropper.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Izzy and the flag- Inside?


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

I hate that brush off the bank. Its horrible!
And that turn to 18. Is Oli the only one whose done that direct?


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

TPO said:



			Izzy and the flag- Inside?
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t look it to me! 

Iâ€™m not enjoying 17 & 18. Looks messy and the poor horses are being hoicked around no end.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

nice interview from Pippa


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Timâ€™s having a brakes failure there!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Eeek Tim Price and no apparent brakes??


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

ooh yikes, you don't want to be fighting like that all the way round


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Arctic Soul looking fresh at the last!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Shame we didnâ€™t get to see a bit more of Arctic Soul. I love him. (Not Gemma though ðŸ™ˆ)


----------



## TheMule (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Think he controlled that round really well. A few hairy moments but isnâ€™t it nice to see him patting the horse rather than picking the whip up?
		
Click to expand...

He's not stupid- he knows that if he'd gone to the whip on exhausted horse he'd have been crucified!


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

It's a real break in the rhythm at 18. Yeeks Tim Price!!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ughhhh Tim's going to have a difficult ride.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Not surprised he's pulled up. What a shame.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Oh he is off again!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

TheMule said:



			He's not stupid- he knows that if he'd gone to the whip on exhausted horse he'd have been crucified!
		
Click to expand...

Although people seem to forget pretty quickly in some instances


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Not surprised he's pulled up. What a shame.
		
Click to expand...

this course is WAAAAY too twisty to be having a discussion on brakes like that


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Shame for Tom, I really did think this fence was going to be awfully hard, Pippa made it look so easy!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

I wonder if Tina  is regretting pulling up now seeing how hard the course is for everyone?  Oh and now Tom too!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			this course is WAAAAY too twisty to be having a discussion on brakes like that 

Click to expand...

Agreed.  Thereâ€™s not many stretches to let them run at all.


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Another withdrawal - Tom Crisp


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Shame for Tom 

Gary  I thought having a horse called Tina was bad


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I wonder if Tina  is regretting pulling up now seeing how hard the course is for everyone?  Oh and now Tom too!
		
Click to expand...

at this rate just a 20 could end up being not a bad score!!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Be interesting to see what WFP makes of the course

it's a shame not to see Harry riding, always love watching him XC


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

I would agree, think we'll be very lucky to see many go clear let alone inside the time. Yay WFP!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Oooh that was a super recovery from that ballooning jump over the ditch.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

izzy didnt look inside to me.

I thought Oli rode that well this year.  The horse looked tired but he let it come home at its own pace rather than chasing like last year.  it landed v steep over its fences.

Im not keen on some of these combinations, theyre a bit land and yank back (particularly Mirage pond and Shogun hollow).

I thought Ian Stark was a bit of a coward when he said officials criticised Oliver last year.  He himself did too on tv!  (quite rightly, but dont pretend you didnt!)

Im liking William's horse.


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Made that look easy!!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Nicest interview I've ever seen from Oli.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Tim Price has pulled up, not surprised but I agree he did a very good job with what he had


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Tim Price calling it a day. What a role model to see him use it as experience even at the highest level. Agree with Harry the lake that late in the course will cause a few questions.

William what a line!!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Ugg, he


DiNozzo said:



			Nicest interview I've ever seen from Oli.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if hes had intensive media training after last year.

When someone shows you their colours believe them.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Well ridden William!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Lovely through there by William


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

wowwwweee at that corner. Talk about hunting the flags, what a horse


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Beautifully done by WFP!!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

WFP looking so accurate.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Wow, William made that awful route look _very _smooth.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

I'm not going to say any more about William's round, just incase


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

looked like he was cruising round a novice at the water!


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Stylish is definitely the word for William!


----------



## BallyJ (4 May 2019)

WFP through the water! Perfect


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

chris burton is getting some super lines.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

How well did Chris ride that?!


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Two very, very class acts on course at the moment.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

yep, love watching xc when it's like this, horses seem to be on rails, riders communicating via telepathy!


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

Loving watching Burto


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Yes i was thinking it wasn't a smooth course, but William and Chris making it look smooth.  pure WFP class riding.  That horse is awesome.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Great round by William


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

(i'm being dragged away for lunch, will be watching on catch up!)


----------



## Bustermartin (4 May 2019)

Brilliant round by WFP - young horse, and made it look easy - whilst still getting the fastest time so far


----------



## BallyJ (4 May 2019)

Itâ€™s making very enjoyable watching!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Burton does not look fast but must be riding great lines.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

What a beautiful round for William.

I LOVE that French horse! What beautiful markings


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Oh super neat from Chris still at the quarry, his horse looks full of beans even at this late stage.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Lovely round from WFP! 

I do enjoy watching Burto. Heâ€™s in my Good Hands Club of favourite riders ðŸ˜„

Still not sure about how much I like this course though. WFP and Chris Burton can make anything look easy. Itâ€™ll be interesting to see how some of the other riders do.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Its still running well and covering the ground.. Bang on the time!  Superb ride.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

amazing riding from Christopher Burton, that's just awesome.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

What a time!!!!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Christopher Burton! What a round!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

0.00 - Wow!!! That's impressive


----------



## BallyJ (4 May 2019)

That smile at the end from Christopher!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

William is a natural in front of the camera, isn't he!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

I love William <3


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Nicola is flying!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Go Nicola. She taught me recently and was so lovely!!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Bulana's flying!


----------



## BallyJ (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			William is a natural in front of the camera, isn't he!
		
Click to expand...

 So are his children! Lovely family


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Clearly a horse that likes the job!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

It was so sweet when WFP's kids said how proud they were of him. I need to stop welling up at everything!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Nicola's arms are going  to be longer by the end of this.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Bulana is a thrill to watch but looks bloody terrifying to ride!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Bulana is a thrill to watch but looks bloody terrifying to ride!
		
Click to expand...

amen!  you'd need to know her inside out wouldn't you


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Nice interview with Chris.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ohhhh  Emily!!!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Eek, Emily.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Ooh ouch Emily!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Emily King didnt look like she set up for that at all.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

that was so weird the way they cut to her basically splatting before the horse had even taken off


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Great round by Nicola!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Great round by Nicola too


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Very bad timing from her POV! - Emily that is


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Ah could see Drumbilla Metro just wasn't going forward there, shame to see Simon retire though

ETA - hope horse is okay!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ohh shame for Simon, horse just checked out a bit there


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Bulana is like my mare was.  Pulled my arms out round the first 75% of a course, then wore herself out by the last few fences.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Go super cob!!!!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Poor Simon looked like a lack of push on left hind-not quite right


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Love Ben and love his super cob horses.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Oh yes Ben!
I love the Wiz Kid, Ben really loves his chunkies though lol


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Love this horse of Ben's.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ben's horse is a powerhouse !


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Nice to hear a bit of background about Ben's horse from Ian Stark.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

*waits to see prices of clyde x TB sky rocket*


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Harelaw Wizard has massive long legs doesn't he?

very nice through there by Ben


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Wowweee super ride through the hollow!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Great over that ditch to skinny!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Yahoo over the bank!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Ben is doing a great job with this horse.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

That was fab riding up the bank, how hard to ride forward for the step and then get the horse back so quickly.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

Bens horses arse ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Ben is smashing this.


----------



## BallyJ (4 May 2019)

Ben is killing this! Great bit of riding


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Amazing!! Slowing down by leaving a leg behind was quite helpful there!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Ben is smashing this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I am cheering along ðŸ˜„


----------



## hattie2525 (4 May 2019)

Lovely to see so many riders going round with Willberrys on their backs. Ben is killing it!


----------



## EventingMum (4 May 2019)

Ben is riding so well, love this horse!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

that's a great angle to watch the lake from, I prefer that to where they have had the camera so the horses were jumping out facing you.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

hattie2525 said:



			Lovely to see so many riders going round with Willberrys on their backs. Ben is killing it!
		
Click to expand...

I tear up every time I see a Willberry out there. I hope Hannah's family can find some comfort in it


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Harelaw is looking a bit tired now.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

if you miss those skinny logs it's a massive timewaster faffing about to get back for a second go, isn't it.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Merel's horse is not helping her out here.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Merel's horse is not helping her out here.
		
Click to expand...

no and there would have been plenty more accuracy things like that to come so right decision made there, I think


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

great round for ben there


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Well done Ben.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Awesome by Ben. What a round!! So my favourite 3 riders who all teach locally - Gemma T, Nicola W and Ben are all clear. I can begin to relax now!!


----------



## BallyJ (4 May 2019)

Very well done Ben and Wilberry!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Brilliant to see Ben come home so well.  Love that horse, hes like Mulry but with an extra gear.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Lovely round for Ben and Wiz Kid


----------



## Shilasdair (4 May 2019)

Ok, so who is going to horse rustle Harelaw Wizard for me?


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

That was lucky at the lake!  Thought she was going to be first dunk of the day!

Shils you cant have Wiz, its too cobby for you..


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			Lovely round for Ben and Wiz Kid
		
Click to expand...

Oh was that Wiz Kid? Is he riding Harelaw later on? I'm sure I saw him in the dressage yesterday! Or is it the same horse?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Ok, so who is going to horse rustle Harelaw Wizard for me?
		
Click to expand...

But what will you do with the cob half of it ðŸ˜±


----------



## Steerpike (4 May 2019)

Tina said her horse may have tied up, I hope it is ok, I don't do cross country but love following badminton and so far I am super impressed by Chris Burton's round it looked amazing with the horse jumping out of a good steady rhythm


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Oh was that Wiz Kid? Is he riding Harelaw later on? I'm sure I saw him in the dressage yesterday! Or is it the same horse?
		
Click to expand...

Harelaw IS the Wiz Kid hehe


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Same horse Spring.


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			Harelaw IS the Wiz Kid hehe
		
Click to expand...




Honey08 said:



			Same horse Spring.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Was confused for a moment there.


----------



## lannerch (4 May 2019)

Love Ben â¤ï¸


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

I like Tina's commentary. Much less abrasive than Pammy.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Yes i like Tina's commentary.

Who fell?


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Ouch - that fall looked painful for the horse.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Yes i like Tina's commentary.

Who fell?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure of the riders name but they mentioned River Dance so I want to say Charlton Down Riverdance?


----------



## lannerch (4 May 2019)

Becky wolvern


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

Ooo go Piggy!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			Not sure of the riders name but they mentioned River Dance so I want to say Charlton Down Riverdance?
		
Click to expand...

Swedish rider- not sure on name either!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Everything crossed for Piggy!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Piggy on course. Crossing everything for her


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Come on Piggy!  She deserves some luck after last week.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Come on Piggy!  She deserves some luck after last week.
		
Click to expand...

What happened last week?


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Her horse at Kentucky just didnt run well for her so she slipped down the leaderboard.. She was right up there post dressage.

Piggy looks quite  like Pippa Funnel xc at a glance.


----------



## lannerch (4 May 2019)

She came 4th at Kentucky excellent result so what did happen?


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Most horses seem to be jumping that brush off the bank ok but it looks hideous to me!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

That table is bloody massive; no thanks!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Piggy's round is looking v smooth.  Id love to see her have a win at one of these big events, she deserves it.. Shes always so close.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Hurrah! What a lovely round!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Super round by Piggy.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

Yeeeeeeeeeees! Awesome job Piggy!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Yay Piggy!!! 0.02 over time, amazing


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

YES! Well done Piggy!!!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Local Lass Louisa now!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

I have a huge soft spot for Duck. Look at him ðŸ˜


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Fab ride by Piggy. And amazing to see a 19 year old horse going round!


----------



## EventingMum (4 May 2019)

Come on Duck, I'm willing him round!


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

Chris Burton's round was amazing! I loved Harlow Wizard too!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Did King Eider have a nasty fall either at Badminton or Burghley? Not with Louisa I don't think, or am I confusing him with another grey?


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Oh dear Duck

He did seem a little backward


----------



## EventingMum (4 May 2019)

Devastated for Louisa


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Thats a shame.  Its a hell of a drop into that water.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Iâ€™m sort of glad Duck isnâ€™t carrying on, I just donâ€™t think he had it in him today.


----------



## EventingMum (4 May 2019)

Scottish hopes resting on Wills now.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Nooooooo. 

As a total change of subject, Ciaran Glynn is a bit of a dish, isnâ€™t he?


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

King Eider is related to my new girl, such a shame for them


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Nooooooo.

As a total change of subject, Ciaran Glynn is a bit of a dish, isnâ€™t he?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he based near Dublin? Might see if he'll give a few lessons hehe


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Did anyone see the man fall over on the course? Could have been a close one!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Did anyone see the man fall over on the course? Could have been a close one!
		
Click to expand...

My dad started laughing and said a man had fallen over!  I didnâ€™t see it though.


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Never realised how much Piggy looks like a young Alice Plunkett!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

scats said:



			My dad started laughing and said a man had fallen over!  I didnâ€™t see it though.
		
Click to expand...

Was pretty funny! He stumbled backwards in slow motion and then stayed there.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Never realised how much Piggy looks like a young Alice Plunkett!
		
Click to expand...

I think Piggy and Pippa look really similar


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Tina was very good in the commentary box wasn't she?


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Tina was very good in the commentary box wasn't she?
		
Click to expand...

I'm really enjoying the commentary.

Millie Dumas' horse is gorgeous!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Millie rode a really classy round


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

Millie is one to watch. Not keen on this next presenter - Ellie Kelly?


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Love Toms horse.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Tom is going well.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Ellie Kelly is a little bit tone deaf isn't she? 'Why didn't he go fast earlier in his career' 'I was talking about his father' etc.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Toledo de Kerser is such a good looking horse.


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

attheponies said:



			Millie is one to watch. Not keen on this next presenter - Ellie Kelly?
		
Click to expand...

No me neither!

Love Tom McEwan's horse!!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Glad there was a pin in the jump


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Ohdear, i jinxed him.   That rail out of the lake is huge.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

Who actually is Ellie Kelly? *slinks away ashamed for not knowing*


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 May 2019)

scats said:



			Iâ€™m sort of glad Duck isnâ€™t carrying on, I just donâ€™t think he had it in him today.
		
Click to expand...

Just be thankful he was pulled up. Horse sport does not need any more bad press.  The amount of horses lost at the high profile NH meetings has been very high profile in the press and on social media.  Badminton is eventings Cheltenham or Aintree, and it is the toughest test of a horse, in front of a world wide audience.   The last thing it needs is the Sunday papers reporting anything about a 19 year old horse being pressed around the course or having a fall.

The horse is a wonderful servant and wouldn't be there if his owners didn't consider him fit.   Whether he should be there is open to debate.  If he was mine I would be letting him enjoy himself and his remarkable longevity as a competition fit horse, at a lower level.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Doesnâ€™t usually take this long to fix a frangible pin. He must have given it a right wallop.


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

Who actually is Ellie Kelly? *slinks away ashamed for not knowing*

I don't know either!


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

attheponies said:



			Who actually is Ellie Kelly? *slinks away ashamed for not knowing*

I don't know either!
		
Click to expand...

Me either 
http://www.elliekelly.co.uk


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

attheponies said:



			Who actually is Ellie Kelly? *slinks away ashamed for not knowing*

I don't know either!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.elliekelly.co.uk/


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Hope Vendredi Biats goes well.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

I don't find her very engaging tbh


----------



## Custard Cream (4 May 2019)

Just checking in with you all. 

Loved Benâ€™s round, I also love Europrince, Harryâ€™s commentary, the ground looks amazing, sun is shining! 

Cracking sport! 

(Get Ellie Kelly off)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2019)

Nope. Still never heard of her ðŸ˜‚ But glad I'm not alone. Sadly not warming to her


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Doesnâ€™t usually take this long to fix a frangible pin. He must have given it a right wallop.
		
Click to expand...

He did - he looked to hit more than one rail, he went right through it.


----------



## Custard Cream (4 May 2019)

Sheâ€™s got one of those really annoying posh boarding school girl voices. Iâ€™d listen to Harry and Tina all day long.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Lol Harry has quite a posh accent too but it's much easier to listen to


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Dooooooom! The hollow strikes again!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

oh bugger, that's a shame for Kitty.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Shes maybe nervous...

I do think some of her comments are way off the mark and she doesn't seem able to bounce off of the others. Pretty much every time shes put anything out there Harry has said "No..."


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Harry annoys me usually, but hes a bit quieter than normal, and i do feel sorry for him not being able to ride (and a bit eek as one of mine has cartrophen).  i cant say this lady commentator bothers me like she seems to do you guys.

Oh dear Kitty.  Not gone well for her even before that.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Nope. Still never heard of her ðŸ˜‚ But glad I'm not alone. Sadly not warming to her 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not keen either. The other two do seem a bit more dismissive of her odd/daft comments than they were when the bloke (John?) was making howlers though. The conversation isnâ€™t exactly flowing!


----------



## teapot (4 May 2019)

Please someone replace Ellie. Would be fine if it was just Harry and Scotty


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

TPO said:



			Shes maybe nervous...

I do think some of her comments are way off the mark and she doesn't seem able to bounce off of the others. Pretty much every time shes put anything out there Harry has said "No..."
		
Click to expand...

she might be, but I think she's done quite a bit of commentary, I remember her doing something else like this and not being much different.


----------



## Sheep (4 May 2019)

Clare Abbott's horse was lovely! She is very local to me, a friend actually works for her and says her horse is super sweet, she hacked him out all winter.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

I love Euro Prince, always been one of my favourites.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

some of them just breeze through the bank combo and others seem to need quite a bit of time to read it , all in a stride or 2


----------



## ester (4 May 2019)

she's just very wishy washy. Bit late joining in what happened with King Eider?


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Just be thankful he was pulled up. Horse sport does not need any more bad press.  The amount of horses lost at the high profile NH meetings has been very high profile in the press and on social media.  Badminton is eventings Cheltenham or Aintree, and it is the toughest test of a horse, in front of a world wide audience.   The last thing it needs is the Sunday papers reporting anything about a 19 year old horse being pressed around the course or having a fall.

The horse is a wonderful servant and wouldn't be there if his owners didn't consider him fit.   Whether he should be there is open to debate.  If he was mine I would be letting him enjoy himself and his remarkable longevity as a competition fit horse, at a lower level.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why I said I was glad he wasnâ€™t carrying on...


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

ester said:



			she's just very wishy washy. Bit late joining in what happened with King Eider?
		
Click to expand...

He had a stop at the water and was pulled up


----------



## firm (4 May 2019)

Loved Millie Dumas's round. I wish they would mention a bit more about the horses' sire and dam and experience.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Sheep said:



			Clare Abbott's horse was lovely! She is very local to me, a friend actually works for her and says her horse is super sweet, she hacked him out all winter.
		
Click to expand...

I LOVE Euro Prince! One of my favourites, I always love watching him. Never forget him at Burghley taking on the big leap fence as if he was out hunting


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Loving this Italian combo! Beautiful and clever horse.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			He had a stop at the water and was pulled up
		
Click to expand...

yeah said no at first element of fence 15 , sort of climbed onto it and then clambered back onto dry land


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Loving this Italian combo! Beautiful and clever horse.
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re lovely to watch, arenâ€™t they?


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

I wish she'd improve her vocabulary. Nothing worse than 'This horse wouldn't be a full thoroughbred would it?' WTF is wrong with saying 'is this horse a full TB?' just to mix it up a bit?!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Has Ellie not looked at the course plan


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Italian policeman is riding a lovely careful round from what I've seen so far

...did Harry just say he uses ears in the bath or am I imagining things


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

"the Italian Policeman" sounds like a vintage film


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			...did Harry just say he uses ears in the bath or am I imagining things 

Click to expand...

He lost me completely there!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Did anyone hear ehat happened to Katie Preston, no 52?  She didnt come round and the commentator was saying something about her, but i couldnt quite hear.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			"the Italian Policeman" sounds like a vintage film 

Click to expand...

a european take on An Inspector Calls?


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Did not realise that Ros was pregnant!

Hope she replaces Ellie


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Did anyone hear ehat happened to Katie Preston, no 52?  She didnt come round and the commentator was saying something about her, but i couldnt quite hear.
		
Click to expand...

Lissa Green is live tweeting it and said she was stunning down the steps but nothing since then...


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Wow SOOOO lucky at the bank there


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Oh, thatâ€™s unfortunate for Mr Chunky.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Aw no, what a shame


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Is anyone playing along with Equiratings Stack?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 May 2019)

I actually thought the 2 male commentators were really quite rude. They obviously didn't gel with Ellie but they essentially ignored most of her comments, talked over her or didn't engage, which made her sound awkward and stilted. They're already engaging far more with Ros.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

I thought that was an interesting comment from Ros about committed horses that are going to jump "whatever" even if they are on a duff stride.  she's great in the commentary box.


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Nooooooo.

As a total change of subject, Ciaran Glynn is a bit of a dish, isnâ€™t he?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he just?!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

That's a definite NO to the water


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Thanks Lexi.  Oh shes at the water now, just eliminated at the top pond.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Eliminated sadly. I was looking forward to seeing them - her horse is only 15.2.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Ellie is just abrasive. I think she's annoyed the other two and Ros doesn't sound massively impressed by her either.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I actually thought the 2 male commentators were really quite rude. They obviously didn't gel with Ellie but they essentially ignored most of her comments, talked over her or didn't engage, which made her sound awkward and stilted. They're already engaging far more with Ros.
		
Click to expand...

The dynamic has totally changed since Ros replaced Harry. Interesting! 

(I know everyone adores him but he really gets on my nerves.)


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

Ellie is just abrasive. I think she's annoyed the other two and Ros doesn't sound massively impressed by her either

I agree, I think they have decided she is a bit of an idiot and very ill informed.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Matthew Heath's riding seems to have really improved. It's nice to see.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Eliminated sadly. I was looking forward to seeing them - her horse is only 15.2.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and it jumped well round Burghley last year.  Definitely didnt like that drop into the water though!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Will Furlong is a lovely rider too, lovely big grey horse as well


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

problem is, there is often someone who is not an expert and who is kind of charged with asking the numpty questions on behalf of joe public who might not usually follow horse sports. i think Ellie is in that category, and she is doing that bit OK - it's just that if you are familiar with what you're watching then her questions seem a bit vacuous.  I personally find her voice really grating on top of that...probably not her fault though


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

I like Ros commentating.  Shes interesting and not at all full of herself (A bit like Tina). he was very good commentating on the dressage too.

What a shame for Will.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Ach thatâ€™s a shame for Will Furlong.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Who's the other rider out on course with Will? On the quick little bay?


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

"I like Ros commentating. Shes interesting and not at all full of herself. She was very good commentating on the dressage too"


She is excellent!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

I also think they are being quite rude to Ellie. She's not a great commentator but it would not be nearly so awkward if they were engaging with her. They even ignore perfectly reasonanle comments or override her and ask Ros what she thinks!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

eeeek!  will going by the skin of his teeth a bit today


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Not thrilled with Ellie. Love Ian Stark, always enjoyed watching him ride too!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			problem is, there is often someone who is not an expert and who is kind of charged with asking the numpty questions on behalf of joe public who might not usually follow horse sports. i think Ellie is in that category, and she is doing that bit OK - it's just that if you are familiar with what you're watching then her questions seem a bit vacuous.  I personally find her voice really grating on top of that...probably not her fault though 

Click to expand...

I think its maybe how she asks the numpty questions, as the others know so much it makes her sound/seem out of place nearly? She's not as easy to listen too as Harry (who I think just has one of those voices thats easy to listen too even if you don't take in what he's saying) which I don't think helps, but instead of asking 'for those who don't know horses why is there a bonnet on its head?' or whatever it was she said could have been phrased in a way where she explained what it was and then asked the others for their opinions.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

What a brilliant round by Virginia Thompson! Had no idea she was going to be that fast!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			What a brilliant round by Virginia Thompson! Had no idea she was going to be that fast!
		
Click to expand...

No!  it was clear she wasn't hanging around but that really was speedy.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Brilliant ride by the rider on the bay, not sure on her name!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

I agree with @milliepops actually. I think she is being forced into that role, but I don't think she's needed with the commentators and riders they've had in! 

Ros has been quite good at clarifying terms and situations for Joe Bloggs Public, and Harry is very good too. 

Someone like, Oli T in the box, yes she'd be needed, but people are far more interested in a good's pro story and take on something than Ellie's.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Love the way Mark just sits there totally cool, safe in the knowledge the horse will go when it's assessed the question


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Come on then Toddy


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			I agree with @milliepops actually. I think she is being forced into that role, but I don't think she's needed with the commentators and riders they've had in!

Ros has been quite good at clarifying terms and situations for Joe Bloggs Public, and Harry is very good too.

Someone like, Oli T in the box, yes she'd be needed, but people are far more interested in a good's pro story and take on something than Ellie's.
		
Click to expand...

yeah sometimes they get pros that get way too technical when they are watching the action, and then you need someone to pull it back to make it accessible.  But this gang are really inclusive as well as being really knowledgeable.


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Must be such a wonderful feeling for the riders and grooms as they run home clear, especially those who are underdogs. 

Really MUST stop getting teary!


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

Wow second one inside the time! That was fast!


Ambers Echo said:



			I also think they are being quite rude to Ellie. She's not a great commentator but it would not be nearly so awkward if they were engaging with her. They even ignore perfectly reasonanle comments or override her and ask Ros what she thinks!
		
Click to expand...

I think they were rude too, and made her seem worse than she was by ignoring her or not engaging with what she was saying.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			I agree with @milliepops actually. I think she is being forced into that role, but I don't think she's needed with the commentators and riders they've had in!

Ros has been quite good at clarifying terms and situations for Joe Bloggs Public, and Harry is very good too.

Someone like, Oli T in the box, yes she'd be needed, but people are far more interested in a good's pro story and take on something than Ellie's.
		
Click to expand...

I totally get what youâ€™re saying, but none of the current or ex riders are sports commentators as such, theyâ€™re doing colour commentary and itâ€™s a bit different.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Will isn't having as good a round as last year unfortunately


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Will Furlong is starting to mske me wince now, after saying how good he was earlier!

Very rate to see Toddy have a stop like that.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Oooh Toddy!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			Love the way Mark just sits there totally cool, safe in the knowledge the horse will go when it's assessed the question
		
Click to expand...

Oopps I take it all back at the Hollow!  what a shame!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 May 2019)

I also noticed the man fall over the horse didn't even blink mine would have teleported 

Also not overly enjoying Ellie's commentary, hope they get Piggy on I enjoyed her interview 

So many bonnets nowadays I personally dont like the look of them if you look at eventing in the early nineties not a single one why?


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Unusual stop for Mark Todd


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

There seem to be a large number of mares today.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			So many bonnets nowadays I personally dont like the look of them if you look at eventing in the early nineties not a single one why?
		
Click to expand...

people were still going xc in bandages routinely in the 90s, I think it's just one of those things that change.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Oh Toddy! 

Alicia Hawker seems to be going brilliantly. 

Iâ€™m excited for Swallow Springs ðŸ˜„


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Look at Springs ears!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Swallow Spring swallow dived that bank!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Yeah andrews ride is looking a little but chancey today!  He doesn't move but the horse is not always looking so smooth


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Swallow Springs has the best expression. He's such a game horse!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Swallow Springs looks like he's really enjoying this!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			Swallow Springs looks like he's really enjoying this!
		
Click to expand...

Totally!  Boing!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Question about pins - is there a limit on how many you can break on course before a disqualification?


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Wow Andrew, excellent timing


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Andrew is coming in strong.    Classic ride from him!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			Question about pins - is there a limit on how many you can break on course before a disqualification?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m going to guess at no, but the ground jury might well pull you up on safety grounds if your round is so hairy that you clatter multiple ones.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Fab finish for Swallow Springs


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

i love Bill Levett. Hes having a bit of a hairy ride todat though.


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			i love Bill Levett. Hes having a bit of a hairy ride todat though.
		
Click to expand...

Love his horse. I'm a sucker for a chestnut!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Shame for Jenny. Lovely horse and stylish rider.


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

Andrew makes me laugh in his interviews


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Nayumi1 said:



			Andrew makes me laugh in his interviews
		
Click to expand...

he used to come across a bit cold but I reckon he's mellowed


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

The pond is really catching people out today.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

stuff of fairytales, this for David , I really hope he gets round


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Love the fact horse on course at mo has also done grassroots. Great journey


----------



## lannerch (4 May 2019)

Nobody has mentioned that the horse Andrew had the accident on is Oliâ€™s Cillnabradden Evo


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			stuff of fairytales, this for David , I really hope he gets round 

Click to expand...

Talk about being a pilot and not a passenger!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			stuff of fairytales, this for David , I really hope he gets round 

Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t realise theyâ€™d been at the Grassroots comp!  Such a bold, honest horse.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

This guy is is hunting style over a lot of them.  I think hes been quite lucky.  (love his grassroots to here story though).


----------



## fankino04 (4 May 2019)

I like that David's horse but the rider isn't fun to watch...


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

I like this Japanese rider


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

i think this is a case of getting home in one piece rather than picking up the award for tidy riding  
He hasn't got masses of experience at this level, i'd be pretty chuffed to have got round if I was him


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Lovely that they finished safely


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Eek Georgie!


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			I like this Japanese rider
		
Click to expand...

some of the Japanese riders are lovely riders, its also lovely to hear that the Japanese racing thingy are putting money into all horse sports. They've really been improving as well.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

I am surprised more horses haven't been too onward bound at the bank to brush and come a cropper. Most seem to be able to work out what to do.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I am surprised more horses haven't been too onward bound at the bank to brush and come a cropper. Most seem to be able to work out what to do.
		
Click to expand...

I think the brush on the top of the second bit might have helped? though some have jumped right over the top of it, i guess it makes it firstly more visible as taller, and secondly quite forgiving of iffy jumps.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Just another point to add to the Ellie convo...


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Desperate for Mr Bass to go round clear!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



View attachment 32156


Just another point to add to the Ellie convo...
		
Click to expand...

yeah that's where I was going with the "numpty questions"
You do need someone that knows what they are looking at to ask them. Otherwise they might talk over vital moments. i remember a few years back there was someone clearly not really aware of what they were watching at one of these big events and they kept crashing over the top of the pro commentator.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

She's much better with just Ros where she can be the commentator rather than the misplaced idiots guider. 

Ros is perfectly capable of explaining to Joe Bloggs. Its just that we just don't need her and Ian Stark in the same box. 

Her or Ian, plus a pro, is what they need.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

The Italian rider looks like she's wearing trackies! Some sort of uniform?


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

shame for sam there in the hollow. It's a clever fence because it's not physically punishing if they make a mistake but SOOO fiddly to get back for a second go.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

There are some strong bold horses today.  Mr Bass is still pulling!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			The Italian rider looks like she's wearing trackies! Some sort of uniform?
		
Click to expand...

The Italian Armed Forces fund their competition the same way we use the Big Lottery. Its one of the conditions I think.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Generally (and fingers crossed, touching wood!), the course seems to be much kinder on the horses? Or at least less horse fallers?


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Generally (and fingers crossed, touching wood!), the course seems to be much kinder on the horses? Or at least less horse fallers?
		
Click to expand...

agreed, we haven't seen it on tv but the only really upright nasty that I spotted on course that could have tipped some up later on the course was at fence 3, on the humpy bumpy ground at the top of the hill but they're on fresh legs so easier to deal with.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

God, all talking at the same time. Too many in there now.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Liking Andrew commentating


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Andrew Nicholson is very chatty and in a good mood today.  Very interesting too.


----------



## Mule (4 May 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I also noticed the man fall over the horse didn't even blink mine would have teleported

Also not overly enjoying Ellie's commentary, hope they get Piggy on I enjoyed her interview

So many bonnets nowadays I personally dont like the look of them if you look at eventing in the early nineties not a single one why?
		
Click to expand...

They're fashionable now.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Flying!


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Ellie has come into her own now pulling Andrew out of his head because he is not always very good in the commentary (despite his brilliance riding!)


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Sheâ€™s riding much more tidily than usual!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Who's the pea on a drum? Was away for a few minutes.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			Sheâ€™s riding much more tidily than usual!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that.  I usually really struggle to watch her but Iâ€™m enjoying this round much more.  Love the horse!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

I think Louise is having an easier ride on this grey than her other big horses that she's had round Badminton in previous years.

So far, anyway!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Who's the pea on a drum? Was away for a few minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Louise Harwood


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Wow, hell of a hike to that alternative that Louise is going.  She looks better on this horse than Mr Potts.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Who's the pea on a drum? Was away for a few minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Louise Harwood.


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Ah yes, Louise. Recall her having a terrible round a year or few ago on something else just as big.


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

She seems to find the most lovely, genuine horses who just get on and do it for her (despite the untidy riding).


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Ah yes, Louise. Recall her having a terrible round a year or few ago on something else just as big.
		
Click to expand...

her rounds often get a bit untidy to watch as the horses she has are always giants. She is absolutely tiny.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Iâ€™ve actually really enjoyed Louiseâ€™s round!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

To be fair, ive criticised her in the past, but its not looked untidy today at all.

Laura Collett has a look of Nicola Wilson, like Piggy did Pippa.  Are they all clones or do i need to wear my glasses more!

There have been some big stamp horses this year, its seemed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

The ditch in the hollow is being influential!


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

Anyone know how tall Louise is? I know the horse was big but she is diddy! !


----------



## teapot (4 May 2019)

To be fair to Louise Harwood, remember she had a serious car accident years ago that left her with muscle damage/riding limitations


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

HashRouge said:



			Anyone know how tall Louise is? I know the horse was big but she is diddy! !
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, but it's not just that she isn't very tall compared to her horses, she's also very slight. Have bumped into her a bit via riding club stuff. She has had a few really nasty accidents too.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

I like this little grey!


----------



## EventingMum (4 May 2019)

Absolutely thrilled for Wills in his first 5*


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			I like this little grey!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## EventingMum (4 May 2019)

I had to go out and test drive a car and I think the salesman thought I was mad as I was more worried about getting back to watch Badminton than trying out the car!


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

Lexi_ said:



			I like this little grey
		
Click to expand...

I want him!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

EventingMum said:



			I had to go out and test drive a car and I think the salesman thought I was mad as I was more worried about getting back to watch Badminton than trying out the car!
		
Click to expand...

haha!  priorities!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

That little grey looks like it could do mounted games teams too!

Its bern a good xc with the leader board moving around.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

I like the look of Talent


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Was this the french guy who won Pau?  I watched a headcam of him and he was saying such lovely things to his horse all the way round.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Iâ€™m enjoying the commentary at the moment.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

When is Oliver next on? I'd like to see his round.


----------



## attheponies (4 May 2019)

16:18


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			When is Oliver next on? I'd like to see his round.
		
Click to expand...

start list here  

https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/cross-country-start-list-2019/


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Another 5 or 6 til Oli.  Then a good few big names after him until the end.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 May 2019)

Thanks


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

crikey that was a lucky recovery.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Dinner maybe a bit later than normal. ðŸ˜†

Or I think someone else could cook, I'm busy.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Dinner maybe a bit later than normal. ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

hahaha I did the oldies this morning but I think I will be saying the same thing to the stabled horses today  
OH knows better than to expect anything of me until it's all finished!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

considering she had to take a long route at the staircase, Ellen is really cracking on time-wise

Ohhh shame. Used up too many lives!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Cor, well sat


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

Haha I've sent OH to sort dinner for my girl ðŸ˜


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

My field sharer is on pm duty. â˜º


----------



## Denbob (4 May 2019)

Playing catch up, rather like Louise Harwood's horse - is the noseband just a narrow cavesson?


----------



## Kaylum (4 May 2019)

Imogen did well she is an amazing up and coming rider. Well worth a mention totally grass roots.


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Denbob said:



			Playing catch up, rather like Louise Harwood's horse - is the noseband just a narrow cavesson?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's the myler combination bit with thin rope noseband


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Fab round by Michael!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Michael's horse looks cheerful at the end


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

I wonder why they built so many brush fence options s for the second fence at the Nyetimber Heights?  I dont think anyone has jumped anything but the middle one, which is obvious as its straighter and on the direct route.  Not sure why anyone would pick any of the other alternatives?


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

maybe it's just even more brain boggling with all those options. The hedge on the far right has the flags the other way round so I suppose you might jump the first or land differently and want to use that as a get-out-of-jail free option?


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Yes perhaps.

Tim Price not looking fast, but probably is.


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

Hoping Tim gets a clear round this time


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Oliver is looking good too.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

yep it's looking like a neat ride for Oli.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Its looking pretty fast too.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

suprised it wasn't faster when they did the split just now , considering he doesn't look to be wasting any time. it really is a very tight time this year isn't it.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Time well judged by Tim... he was a bit lucky at times round the course, I think!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Another bang on the time.  Great for Tim..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Perfect timing by Tim


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Oli's horse looks super fit.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Really good ride for Oli.


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Come on Tina.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Wow he made up loads of time towards the end. Horse looks really good still!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Eek, that was so close


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

Cracking ride by Oli

Hoping Tina goes well


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Oops Tina lost her knitting


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

So pleased for Oli ðŸ˜„


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Well done Oli.  Rode well.

Come on Tina!  Thats a real hack round the country to the alternative!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Oh balls!


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

Incredible ride by Ollie!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

that alternative looks like it's miles away but it takes quite a long time to circle the closer corner at the Mirage water  - wonder what difference it makes.


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Clare Balding has sounded quite flat today, hope she's okay.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Nice interview


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 May 2019)

Much better impression of Oli this year didn't see his first round but was very nice to watch with his 2nd horse, good interview too

Piggy seemed lovely wouldn't mind seeing her win


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Much better impression of Oli this year didn't see his first round but was very nice to watch with his 2nd horse, good interview too

Piggy seemed lovely wouldn't mind seeing her win
		
Click to expand...

IMO first horse got very tired but he was clever and quite sensible at getting it home safely.


----------



## firm (4 May 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Much better impression of Oli this year didn't see his first round but was very nice to watch with his 2nd horse

Piggy seemed lovely wouldn't mind seeing her win
		
Click to expand...

I think Oli has a new PR agent he is coming across much better


----------



## nervous nelly (4 May 2019)

Have I missed why Tina was held?


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

WFP looks so leisurely!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

nervous nelly said:



			Have I missed why Tina was held?
		
Click to expand...

Think the pin broke on the rails out of the lake again


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

can everyone do a little no-rain dance, I don't want to have to get the washing in before the last horse finishes


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Im surprised Tina wasnt faster.  Love Billy the Red.

What happened to Billy Beware that Pippa took to Rio?


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ooooohhhhhhhhh  horrible moment there!


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Eek, that was a bit hairy for Pippa!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Oooof Pippa that looked very uncomfortable!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Pippa is getting away with murder a bit.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Im surprised Tina wasnt faster.  Love Billy the Red.

What happened to Billy Beware that Pippa took to Rio?
		
Click to expand...

According to his record he was out at the end of April competing, so maybe just not being aimed at Badminton.

well sat Pippa :O


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Ohhhh  lost his bottle a bit. What a shame for Pippa.


----------



## scats (4 May 2019)

Such a shame for Pippa.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Smart decision to retire him, especially as he's a young horse


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Whoops, what a shame. Plenty of time for him to gain more experience


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

Oh boo  Would love to see Pippa win.


----------



## sasquatch (4 May 2019)

Last competitor to go it seems now


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Pippa is  still pretty high up the leaderboard with her other horse.


----------



## hattie2525 (4 May 2019)

I have never seen a tail like that before, literally looks like it was dipped in paint.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

hattie2525 said:



			I have never seen a tail like that before, literally looks like it was dipped in paint.
		
Click to expand...

is it not just grease transferred from the hind legs?


----------



## hattie2525 (4 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			is it not just grease transferred from the hind legs?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that at first but it's such an even chunk, not like an accidental smear. I'm going to Google photos


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

I agree its been an easy lake fence, but the top water jum had made up for it today!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

My horse's tail used to look the same if I put grease on. I think he just has a normal black tail.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Good save by Emma at the Hilton water!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

The grey in the tail has gone now hes gone through the water..

You spoke too soon Milliepops.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			The grey in the tail has gone now hes gone through the water..

You spoke too soon Milliepops.
		
Click to expand...

yup!  gone a bit hairy now!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Chris Burton has been the best rider  of the day, hands down!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2019)

Great finish


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Chris Burton has been the best ricer of the day, hands down!
		
Click to expand...

yep both horses made it look like a stiff novice!   very nicely done.


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Oh poor Tina, she's cross with herself


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

I consider burto as one of my favourite riders, think hes done a superb job!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

Well that was a great day's sport IMO.
No really hideous moments, plenty of tricky fences, some good movement on the leaderboard - good coursebuilding I think.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Hooray, a good Badminton xc! 

My husband says Chris Burton looks like Rick Astely.  Hes in 3rd and 5th.

Im out tomorrow, not sure whether im sicker to miss Badminton sj or Game of Thrones on Monday!

Thanks for your company everyone,


----------



## DiNozzo (4 May 2019)

Is tomorrow not a re-run of either Badminton or Burghley last year, of Oliver Townend and Ballaghmor Class and Piggy French with Vanir Kamir in second? Only a fence and some time penalties separating them...?

Lot of pressure there!


----------



## SpringArising (4 May 2019)

What are we all going to do now? I've been glued to the TV for five hours!


----------



## Nayumi1 (4 May 2019)

Im not sure what I'll do now ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2019)

Id love to see Piggy get a win rather than runner up.

Ive got to go and muck out now!


----------



## milliepops (4 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			What are we all going to do now? I've been glued to the TV for five hours!
		
Click to expand...

Well I had better go and attend to my own horses now  poor neglected things!


----------



## Fragglerock (4 May 2019)

Just catching up.  Had Oli gone through the finish before he started celebrating?


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2019)

Thanks everyone, itâ€™s been fun! Iâ€™ve knitted a lot of scarf and drunk a lot of wine ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Another one hoping that Piggy gets a win tomorrow <crossing everything>


----------



## Lammy (5 May 2019)

Anyone watching the trot up? I was surprised they accepted the Italian rider who re-presented.


----------



## lannerch (5 May 2019)

Me to certainly was lame, they must have been pretty sure the reason why, had that  swelling around girth area.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (5 May 2019)

Lammy said:



			Anyone watching the trot up? I was surprised they accepted the Italian rider who re-presented.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I felt a bit uncomfortable but the jury discussed it for some time with the vet and the horse seemed relatively sprightly, albeit with a head nod in trot.

Gutted for Laura Collett. She did so well yesterday.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Any one know who failed the trot up or has withdrawn?  The list on website just has the passes ðŸ˜


----------



## lannerch (5 May 2019)

We are sorry to say that Magennis (Jim Newsam), Mr Chunky (Padraig McCarthy) & Mr Bass (Laura Collett) have been withdrawn overnight.  

#MMBHT #BadmintonHorseTrials

Not sure if anyone failed trot up saw most of it and all passed


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (5 May 2019)

lannerch said:



			We are sorry to say that Magennis (Jim Newsam), Mr Chunky (Padraig McCarthy) & Mr Bass (Laura Collett) have been withdrawn overnight. 

#MMBHT #BadmintonHorseTrials

Not sure if anyone failed trot up saw most of it and all passed
		
Click to expand...

They all passed. Only one to the holding box, represented and passed.


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Can someone link me to where we can watch today? I'm only seeing the option to watch the highlights on the BBC at 17:30.


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Can someone link me to where we can watch today? I'm only seeing the option to watch the highlights on the BBC at 17:30.
		
Click to expand...

There's a livestream on the Badminton website


----------



## lannerch (5 May 2019)

On Red button from I think 2 oâ€™clock


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Can someone link me to where we can watch today? I'm only seeing the option to watch the highlights on the BBC at 17:30.
		
Click to expand...

Livestream from 11am here

https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/livestream/showjumping-morning-session-2019/ 

otherwise red button/BBC sport app from 2


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			Livestream from 11am here

https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/livestream/showjumping-morning-session-2019/

otherwise red button/BBC sport app from 2
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks MP. Gutted I have to go out at 1 (to ride my own horse - it's a hard life...)


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

lannerch said:



			We are sorry to say that Magennis (Jim Newsam), Mr Chunky (Padraig McCarthy) & Mr Bass (Laura Collett) have been withdrawn overnight. 

#MMBHT #BadmintonHorseTrials

Not sure if anyone failed trot up saw most of it and all passed
		
Click to expand...

disappointed not to see Mr Chunky


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Thanks, how sad for all of them


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

SJ has started now


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Emma's horse is beautiful. I love the XC but there's something tense and exciting about the SJ!


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Bloody hell this commentator is a bit much. Sounds like I'm watching a 1990's horse film/horse race.


----------



## Nayumi1 (5 May 2019)

Who is commentating?


----------



## attheponies (5 May 2019)

I'm rather enjoying the commentators for once!


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Who's the guy who doesn't have a Mute button?


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

the second fence is causing problems


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Who's the guy who doesn't have a Mute button?
		
Click to expand...

Is he also commentating for badminton radio? It's a bit much!


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Ahhh it's Matt Ryan.


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Is this Emily again also? Is she reading from a piece of paper? Sounds like a robot!

ETA - Apparently it's a Daisy someone.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Daisy Bunn?


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

I like listening to Matt, I used to train with him when I was eventing and his enthusiasm is infectious 

I think Daisy is Daisy Berkeley.


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

They've updated it to include the commentator names now! Rupert Bell, Matt Ryan and Daisy Dick.


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			They've updated it to include the commentator names now! Rupert Bell, Matt Ryan and Daisy Dick.
		
Click to expand...

your username always reminds me of Daisy, she had that lovely horse spring along


----------



## Nayumi1 (5 May 2019)

Fence 2 is definitely causing issues


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

Come on Ben!!


----------



## SpringArising (5 May 2019)

Finding Daisy really irritating too... keeps muddling her words and sounds so monotone.


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

Lovely round from Pippa, what a cracking horse


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			Lovely round from Pippa, what a cracking horse 

Click to expand...

Don't think I breathed the whole time she was in the ring ðŸ˜‚


----------



## scats (5 May 2019)

Really enjoyed Pippas round, such a lovely horse.


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

Some nice behind-the-scenes interviews on BBC2 at the mo


----------



## Lammy (5 May 2019)

Watching the top 20 now on bbc red button. Quite liked Nicky Hillâ€™s ride.


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

Shame for the Japanese rider


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

hahaha useful slo-mo close up of the horse's head over the fence. Sometimes you wonder whether the cameraman knows what part the rest of us are looking at


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

Pressure is on now after that clear round from Chris!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			Pressure is on now after that clear round from Chris!
		
Click to expand...

Was beauts wasn't it!


----------



## Nayumi1 (5 May 2019)

Cracking round by Chris


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

shame about that pole for Oli, the horse looks to have recovered really well after yesterday


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

did anyone catch the interview they broadcast with him at the start of the normal tv coverage at lunchtime today? he came across really well I thought.


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

euro prince jumping out of his skin   talk about keen!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Ooo come on Imogen she helped me choose a scarf for my Willberry


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

very nicely done, and made the time easy too


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			euro prince jumping out of his skin   talk about keen!
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love Euro Prince, it was a shame about the pole.

Little Fire is going fantastically for William too


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

yup little fire looking pretty classy there.


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

milliepops said:



			yup little fire looking pretty classy there.
		
Click to expand...

going to be a superstar in the future


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

super round by Tina too


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			super round by Tina too
		
Click to expand...

knees up!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Virginia's horse is knackered


----------



## ester (5 May 2019)

I think they missed the important point when saying about clears being fewer in the last 29, they were on about the pressure but missed that those horses are often the ones that went faster the day yesterday. 

I like little fire.


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

yeah shame


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Super happy ears on Graf 
Eta oophs ruined it ðŸ˜–


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

the scores were quite spread out towards the top of the table weren't they. Bit more forgiving if they have a pole or 2 than some years.


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

oooh Chris


----------



## ester (5 May 2019)

oops
interesting angle to represent.


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

clever to come again on an angle

what a good recovery


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

great ride for Piggy!  OOOhh exciting finish now then...


----------



## Lammy (5 May 2019)

Piggy for the win come on!


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

going to be tense now


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

I'd love Piggy to win but Oli has done beautifully this year


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

Yay Piggy!!!


----------



## Lexi_ (5 May 2019)

Ohhhhhhh I am delighted for Piggy but gutted for Oli ðŸ˜©


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2019)

Yayayayyayayay


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

oh wow. talk about close.  He so deserved it on the consistency of performances but delighted for piggy


----------



## ester (5 May 2019)

So pleased for her and such a cracking mare, she was so gutted she was over the time yesterday!


----------



## ester (5 May 2019)

lol at 'if I built this track at home she would annihilate it!


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

Piggy is making me emotional


----------



## milliepops (5 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			Piggy is making me emotional
		
Click to expand...

yup!  *sniff*


----------



## Lammy (5 May 2019)

So happy for Piggy! Might pop down the local tomorrow as I bet sheâ€™ll be in there! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

Lammy said:



			So happy for Piggy! Might pop down the local tomorrow as I bet sheâ€™ll be in there! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

tell her congrats from us!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (5 May 2019)

Fabulous result. Delighted for her.


----------



## sasquatch (5 May 2019)

prize giving is on at 4.30 or am I imagining things?


----------



## Nayumi1 (5 May 2019)

So happy for piggy!!


----------



## TPO (5 May 2019)

So happy for Piggy!!!

So pleased for her and so glad she won. Such a tense ending but so, so happy that Piggy is the winner


----------



## scats (5 May 2019)

So made up for Piggy, but gutted for Oli.


----------



## Chiffy (5 May 2019)

So delighted for Piggy. Always a brilliant show jumper. She won a silver medal on a horse of ours quite unexpectedly. She is the tops!


----------



## ester (5 May 2019)

sasquatch said:



			prize giving is on at 4.30 or am I imagining things?
		
Click to expand...

It varies, hunt will go round while they sort out then they will crack on with it because badders prize giving takes bloomin ages for all the different prizes, Burghley much more efficient in that respect and just list the extras.


----------



## ihatework (5 May 2019)

Well what a squad we have for next year!
At this point in time WFP right back up in a selection position, alongside Oli, Piggy and probably Tina? Although with 14 months to go and many other talents coming through, London 52 and that class ... exciting times!

ETA - And Ros!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 May 2019)

Well, I've just watched it. What a tight finish but great for Piggy!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (5 May 2019)

Yey! Just caught up, so pleased she did it!! ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## lannerch (5 May 2019)

ihatework said:



			Well what a squad we have for next year!
At this point in time WFP right back up in a selection position, alongside Oli, Piggy and probably Tina? Although with 14 months to go and many other talents coming through, London 52 and that class ... exciting times!

ETA - And Ros!!!
		
Click to expand...

And also Tom probably in front of Tina either way  exciting times


----------



## ihatework (5 May 2019)

lannerch said:



			And also Tom probably in front of Tina either way  exciting times
		
Click to expand...

Of course! Sorry Tom ðŸ¤­
Too many good Brits, donâ€™t envy the selectors - I reckon we will have 8-10 potential medal chances to choose from assuming they all stay sound and on form


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 May 2019)

Just managed to watch the highlights programme. Delighted for Piggy but what an awful way for Oli to lose. I really think he rode beautifully. And Piggy's horse touched 3 fences! The 'if only's' on this one will be hard to let go of. Loved his interview too. "I'm  thrilled for Piggy... well I'm not thrilled _right now_ for her....' Made me laugh.


----------



## DiNozzo (5 May 2019)

ihatework said:



			Of course! Sorry Tom ðŸ¤­
Too many good Brits, donâ€™t envy the selectors - I reckon we will have 8-10 potential medal chances to choose from assuming they all stay sound and on form
		
Click to expand...


And Pippa too? Probably not this time around, but next?


----------



## Kaylum (5 May 2019)

Watch out for Imogen


----------



## Orangehorse (5 May 2019)

Poor, poor Olie, what a way to lose 1st place.  Happened to Richard Meade once and Mark Philips won, if I remember correctly.

Piggy certainly deserved it though, congrats to her.

When I look at the pre competition course I always think - impossible, exhausting, yet in the competition the horses just merrily jump over those enormous fences and make them look nothing.  What great horses and riders they are.


----------



## Honey08 (5 May 2019)

Very pleased to see Piggy win.  Poor Oli, but he had last week and heâ€™s won 4*s many times before- heâ€™ll be back!  Piggy is just so humble and quiet.  All in all it was a great Badminton. I wonder if it was the closest finish on record too?

As for teams, everyone forgot that Ros will perhaps  be back too?  But weâ€™re going to have to watch out for the Wizard of Oz, Mr Burton.


----------



## lannerch (5 May 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Very pleased to see Piggy win.  Poor Oli, but he had last week and heâ€™s won 4*s many times before- heâ€™ll be back!  Piggy is just so humble and quiet.  All in all it was a great Badminton. I wonder if it was the closest finish on record too?

As for teams, everyone forgot that Ros will perhaps  be back too?  But weâ€™re going to have to watch out for the Wizard of Oz, Mr Burton.
		
Click to expand...

No donâ€™t worry we certainly did not forget ros ðŸ‘


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 May 2019)

Just caught up with it on iplayer (been carefully avoiding all media so I didn't know the result!). What an amazing finish. I was really hoping Piggy would get the win, but didn't think she would.


----------

